# Computer shuts off



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

I am haven a problem. If my webcam is plugged in when I try to hook to the internet my computer Resets on me. When I start up my computer with my webcam plugged in  and resets allso. Meaning shuts down and starts back up on its own.
This dose not happen when the web cam is not plugged in. Any Idears???
Thanks


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

First off, What version of windows are you running? Have you installed the proper driver for you web cam?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

I have windows XP. It use to work with no problems till I moved and shortly after it started doing this??


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

What Teresa said, as well as:

- any error messages? Any BSOD's? (Blue screens of death - blue screens with writing on them)
- Can you successfully start your computer in Safe Mode with the camera plugged in?

If your computer has Windows ME, that's the problem.  J/K


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

How do I start my computer in safe mode??
No I dont get no Blue screen. If I turn the coputer on it constantly restarts over and over with the web cam plugged in.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I take it that the webcam is a USB device? Correct me if I'm wrong.

It sounds like the system is getting shocked for some reason. If the webcam used to work without a problem then it's not likely to be the webcam itself, but it's possible that it got damaged. It's more likely to be something knocked lose with your USB ports. Since it seems to be related to the move we should consider those possibilities.

Are you using an external USB hub? If so, is it powered by an auxiliary power adapter? 

Are the USB ports directly in the mainboard, or transferred by cable? 

Are the USB ports add-on, such as a PCI card?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

My USB port go strate into the back of my computer no add ons.
Think I should take my webcam apart and see if all wires are looking good?? 
I am mechanically inclined.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

shawnfromMaine said:


> My USB port go strate into the back of my computer no add ons.
> Think I should take my webcam apart and see if all wires are looking good??
> I am mechanically inclined.


Yes, if your USB ports go directly into the mainboard then inspecting the webcam is indicated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

well took apart web cam.... did not see anything rong. I will just wait till I get a little extra cash and bring it to the computer guy??? any outher Idears


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

shawnfromMaine said:


> well took apart web cam.... did not see anything rong. I will just wait till I get a little extra cash and bring it to the computer guy??? any outher Idears


Yeah, a new webcam will cost less than taking it to a computer guy. If nothing else, buy a new webcam at your local computer store just to see if it solves your problem, and if it does the same thing take it back for a refund. At least that way you'll know for sure if it's the webcam or the USB port.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Yup looks like my USB Port I just tried my scanner dose same thing


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Have you tried a diffrent usb port?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes I have Teresa, Think I will open up my computer and see what it looks like in there?? i HAVE MOVED A FEW TIMES. I dont know much but maybe something happend that is visible??


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Okay my guess is that this is one of three things:

1). Your usb driver has been some how deleted or corrupted. What model/brand is your pc? If you go to your pc's website, you should be able to find a driver for download that will work with your usb ports. If you can find one, try downloading and reinstalling.

2). The cord to your usb ports has come loose due to moving your computer (this does not apply on-board usb drives.) Try opening your computer case.(*DO* *NOT TOUCH ANYTHING!*) Do you see any loose or unconnected wires?

3.) Your BIOS has disabled your usb ports. Check in the "Onboard Peripherals" in the bios setup. If disabled, enabled the USB device.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

**brinigng this thread up, in hopes that there will be other soultions**


----------



## Ichabod (Mar 17, 2003)

I'd vote for a corrupted driver or a trojan. I just went through the same thing a couple weeks back. I finally found the Microsoft debugging tool which found my problem. I had run every scanner you can name and all came back ok. If I remember correctly the very first step was to right click MyComputer, select Properties/Advanced/StartupandRecovery/Advanced and untick Automatically Restart. This forces the computer to blue screen and shutdown after writing to a dump file. The message on the blue screen may or may not be helpful. I googled the message and got some hints. The debugging tool analyzes the dump file and gives you a real good clue as to what was going on at the time of the fault. In my case the debugging tool said driver fault and gave the name of a process. The process was a trojan I had received in an email (I think). 

http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/devtools/debugging/default.mspx

HTH
Ichabod


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Since the USB port problem seemed to be related to the move, I think it's most likely a hardware problem. I would suggest disabling the USB ports in the CMOS setup and installing new USB hardware. PCI-to-USB adapters are inexpensive and easy to install. Here is a link to what I'm talking about that has PCI-to-USB 2.0 adapters starting at $6.99.

http://www.geeks.com/products_sc.asp?cat=155


----------

